# 2009 PRS Custom 24 with 10 Top in Peterborough



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

Peterborough, ON Musicians - Buying/Selling/Trading Gear | Beautiful 2009 Paul Reed Smith custom 24 10 top guitar up for grabs


Beautiful 2009 Paul Reed Smith custom 24 10 top guitar up for grabs! This guitar plays like a dream, sounds killer, and the 10 top is absolutely stunning. Crafted in Stevensville Maryland this U.S....




www.facebook.com





I'm not enough of a PRS guy to know if $2200 for this is a great deal or not but it seems pretty nice.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

jimmythegeek said:


> Peterborough, ON Musicians - Buying/Selling/Trading Gear | Beautiful 2009 Paul Reed Smith custom 24 10 top guitar up for grabs
> 
> 
> Beautiful 2009 Paul Reed Smith custom 24 10 top guitar up for grabs! This guitar plays like a dream, sounds killer, and the 10 top is absolutely stunning. Crafted in Stevensville Maryland this U.S....
> ...


I’m not an authority on PRS either and I know their resale value isn’t great, but as a “guy who buys a lot of guitars”, I’d hit that for 2200 bucks. And the OBO makes me think $2000 would take it.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

09? $2k seems about right, erring on "good deal" if its fairly clean.

I dislike trems so avoiding cu24's is easy lol


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Beautiful, as most PRS seem to be.
no idea on value though.


----------



## Jimi D (Oct 27, 2008)

If it was local I'd buy it; it's a good deal imho... I mean, the new ones aren't directly comparable (there are differences in the pickups, tuning machines, switching, etc) but I really like the tones you get on the 5-way knob switching, and a new one costs about $5K with a 10 top...


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

I sold a pretty beat up CU24 on Reverb last year for $1725. I'm guessing one could get a fair amount more than $2k out of that guitar.

I tried to scoop it up but someone beat me to it.


----------



## Erick1987 (Feb 16, 2017)

Had the same year, same model, same finish. let it go for 2k. Great guitar, but i never got along with that rotary pickup selector. If i could go back i would keep it and change it to a switch


----------



## jaymeister (Feb 2, 2006)

It’s a nice guitar. Didn’t know they were getting that much. I have a 2001 that I bought new and probably would have sold 10 years ago before I swapped to a 3 way with WCR pickups...breathed new life into it. Love playing that guitar.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

TimH said:


> I sold a pretty beat up CU24 on Reverb last year for $1725. I'm guessing one could get a fair amount more than $2k out of that guitar.
> 
> I tried to scoop it up but someone beat me to it.


I sold a 1/100 artist ltd edition for $2700 because it had a couple of small dings. Mint people ask $4200 and probably get a little less.

I'd scoop the modern eagle ii quattro on l&m gear hunter but i'd have to sell something, and I dont like trems.


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

Budda said:


> I sold a 1/100 artist ltd edition for $2700 because it had a couple of small dings. Mint people ask $4200 and probably get a little less.
> 
> I'd scoop the modern eagle ii quattro on l&m gear hunter but i'd have to sell something, and I dont like trems.


I can’t find that one...


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

TimH said:


> I can’t find that one...


If you go to gear hunter, select guitars and nothing else it should still be first page. $3k I think.


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

The list of PRS models that interest me is pretty short and this one isn't on it


TimH said:


> I sold a pretty beat up CU24 on Reverb last year for $1725. I'm guessing one could get a fair amount more than $2k out of that guitar.
> 
> I tried to scoop it up but someone beat me to it.


Rats! Let me know if you're ever trying to scoop something in PTBO. I can pick it up pretty quickly if the seller is worried about shipping (anyone, not just Tim).


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

jimmythegeek said:


> The list of PRS models that interest me is pretty short and this one isn't on it
> Rats! Let me know if you're ever trying to scoop something in PTBO. I can pick it up pretty quickly if the seller is worried about shipping (anyone, not just Tim).


that wasn’t the issue this time...I just got beat the the punch :/ but thanks I’ll definitely keep it in mind!


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

I had a hunch about who might have bought this and a quick scroll of my timeline confirmed it. He didn't really bond with his last PRS (CE22 with Dragon II pickups) so I'll keep you folks posted if he moves it


----------



## gear_addict (Sep 19, 2018)

Underpriced by $500-$1000 IMHO.


----------

